# Western Winds (kali mist) and its hash



## indicat33 (Oct 5, 2014)

Smoking on our recently harvested Western Winds from Sagarmatha. Made a tiny bit of hash (ran some popcorn nugs through my keif-catcher). All together I made about 1.2 g but much of it was gone shortly after I made it Pictured is about half of what I had originally:


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## indicat33 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks nice. Will you add a smoke report or describe the flavor and quality of the high?


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Main colas drying-


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Looks nice. Will you add a smoke report or describe the flavor and quality of the high?


Thanks, I just did a smoke report last night Pepe  You can find it in "smoke reports" section


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 6, 2014)

1/4 oz cola of spicy, sticky goodness


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 6, 2014)

That;s a good report. Sounds like good smoke. You should ask racer to combine your two threads in that section. Your original one was good too. Hope to try the Kali I got from the other guy but a 7.5 might not be worth the space. Want to run the kali and a malawi and a few other longer flowering ones but hate to devote tons of space for a 7.5.
Where any of the three worth keeping for yourself like dude said in your other thread?
It would be nice to have that chunky cola for special occasions. Enjoy.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> That;s a good report. Sounds like good smoke. You should ask racer to combine your two threads in that section. Your original one was good too. Hope to try the Kali I got from the other guy but a 7.5 might not be worth the space. Want to run the kali and a malawi and a few other longer flowering ones but hate to devote tons of space for a 7.5.
> Where any of the three worth keeping for yourself like dude said in your other thread?
> It would be nice to have that chunky cola for special occasions. Enjoy.


Thanks Pepe, The 7.5 (from me) is a high rating. 10 would be the best smoke I've ever tried in my life. I've been puffing for 27 years and growing for about 24. Most potent & Best quality smoke /grow I've ever had was BCSC's NL#5 x Haze #1 about 20 yrs ago, (back when Marc Emery still sold seeds)- LoL, yeah I'm old... Anyway, even that smoke which was SUPERB on every level would get a 8.5- 9 on my scale. This is because as Fantastic as it was, I know there are better strains out there - still. A 10 rating in my book would be the very definition of perfection in every way. Trust me, the Western Winds is worth a space in every Sativa - Lovers garden !! - Our Sativa (and best) phenos are Fantastic !!! Unfortunately, the clones I snipped off my best girl didn't take. Getting ready to start some new beans for a winter crop now


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck Indicat on the new ones. Also an old head. Have a few keepers and trying to narrow it down to the best. Its hard when your top 5 are so darn good. All would be 9 on the scale. A friend still runs a g13/ haze clone and I've had it before but like you the clones never took. It was a hard one to clone being so old. It was very good quality like you said. Have a few others to help fill the remaining spots. Always looking for the 10. 

The closest ones that friends reminisce about were two old school ones , Afghan skunk bud and chocolate chunk. (Indicas, but still) Both were as close to a 10 as I've ever seen...
The skunk bud was just about a 10 for 2 reason., One, we had 2 steps from the source at the time and it was the best afghan skunk bud you can imagine.(Perfect example of skunk bud, this was why RKS has the old school status it does and why everyone wants it back) 
One time after my buddy finished trimming, the reward (his payment) was one cola, 3 ft long and weighed 1.75 oz. He called it his women beater because it was about the size of a baseball bat. You wouldn't want to get onto an elevator with any amout on you. Everything about it was as good as the stories you hear. Truely a legend. Guy ran it for many years back in the 80's and early 90's. 

The Chocolate chunk was also a winner. The flavor and the high were outstanding. It originally came from Oregon and had the best minty chocolate, taste and smell. Has to be what th seeds tried to reproduce in seed form because it made that good of an impression. The taste in your mouth and on your tougue after each hit was like eating a chocolate mint.(Andes?) The crystals on the bud was also something to write home about. Perhaps they are just the ramblings of a few old friends.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks pepe, I've been curious about that Chocolate Chunk for a long time now. Kush Indica bottom, but my question is: How often does a "chocolate" pheno show up? I'd like to order say, a 5-pack and was wondering would I get a couple choco phenos? I just ordered more beans so this will have to be on my next order.... (his payment) was one cola, 3 ft long and weighed 1.75 oz. He called it his women beater because it was about the size of a baseball bat. - Lmao  - we're still laughing about that one


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 8, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Thanks pepe, I've been curious about that Chocolate Chunk for a long time now. question is: How often does a "chocolate" pheno show up? I'd like to order say, a 5-pack and was wondering would I get a couple choco phenos? I just ordered more beans so this will have to be on my next order.... (his payment) was one cola, 3 ft long and weighed 1.75 oz. He called it his women beater because it was about the size of a baseball bat. - Lmao  - we're still laughing about that one


Not sure what the chances are of getting one similar to the sample we smoked from TH. The one we smoked could have been a clone of the the original or a very good example from seed. Didn't grow it so unsure, but for how good it was you'd think it had to be from a clone.. Would like to try it again but to many others are ahead of it right now. From popping beans in general you don't always find the best examples in a 5 pack but it only takes one, if it's the right one.

Must have been november, close to thanksgiving back in 1987 or so just after harvest season. Was meeting up with my buddy and his friend so I had to jump in the back seat. When we stopped, he reached under the seat and pulled out the women beater. It was the biggest bud I had ever seen at the time and it was that skunk bud. He had a clear plastic sleve for it to help preserve it and keep it from breaking apart. He said something to the effect that he was going to take it home and beat his women with it as a joke. Like a huge donkey dick sex toy of pleasure. It was impressive to say the least. Probably took him 2 or 3 months to finish it off.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 8, 2014)

One ounce of Western Winds (kali mist). We're putting a couple jars in the freezer, creating that "forgotten stash" which will stay fresh & available for us to "break-out" in case of "emergency"


----------



## theking2202004 (Oct 8, 2014)

la diesel


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a mother of an old school KaliMist, pre 2002. It takes well over 100 days to flower, but god damn is it some of the absolute best smoke I've ever had. I had a chance to sample some newer KaliMist- they have since crossed it with an indica to shorten the flower time(or so I've been told) and I was still pretty impressed. 

What's the flower time on yours? Just curious...


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I have a mother of an old school KaliMist, pre 2002. It takes well over 100 days to flower, but god damn is it some of the absolute best smoke I've ever had. I had a chance to sample some newer KaliMist- they have since crossed it with an indica to shorten the flower time(or so I've been told) and I was still pretty impressed.
> 
> What's the flower time on yours? Just curious...


Mine finished in about 78 days, both phenos were done within a week of each other and all carry a head-spinning sativa buzz. Peace bro


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 10, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3270164 " in case of "emergency"


 I'd have an emergency every day/


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I'd have an emergency every day/


Lmao pepe, If afraid we DO have a daily emergency which always seems to make @ least a couple of grams disappear  Good thing we're about to start some new beans (Paradise- Durga Mata II CBD strain) and some WOS Amnesia freebies. Hate the thought of running out and having to possibly consider buying the Nasty Mid -grade bullshit that is available in this area. Yuck, and no thanks, By next weekend I should have some new little sprouts. Missing some indica for night-time use-


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 11, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Mine finished in about 78 days, both phenos were done within a week of each other and all carry a head-spinning sativa buzz. Peace bro


That's what I like to hear! It's certaintly some special sativa. It's personally the best strain i've found for managing my ADHD.


----------

